# Artifactory aktualisiert -> Gruppen verschwunden



## fennick (27. Feb 2014)

Hallo Kollegen!

Bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, ob ich jetzt im passenden Unterforum poste (verschiebt den Thread bei Bedarf).

Wir sind von der Version 2.5.1.1 auf 3.1.1.1 umgestiegen.
Mein Kollege hat das komplette System in die neue Instanz von Artifactory bereits importiert und es ist alles soweit OK: Daten sind drin und man kann sie abrufen.
Das einzige Problem sind die Gruppen: Sie fehlen einfach komplett.
Unser Artifactory ist an das AD/LDAP angebunden, also erscheint ein Benutzer im Adminbereich dann erst, wenn er sich mindestens einmal im System eingeloggt hat. Auch das funktioniert einwandfrei.
Wir verwalten die Gruppen lokal im Artifactory und haben erwartet, dass sie nach dem Import des kompletten ZIPs wieder da sind. :bahnhof:
Hat jemand von euch mit dem Upgrade von Artifactory schon mal zu tun gehabt?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr einen Tipp geben könntet. ???:L


----------

